# Athlon Spotting Scopes - Quality Above The Price Point



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Athlon Spotting Scopes - Quality Above The Price Point

Talos Series - 20-60x80 On sale for only $119.99*
The Talos family of spotting scopes were designed with good optical quality and ease of use on top of mind. The product has our fully multi-coated lenses and features K9 prisms with the silver coating. They bring great-clarity and brightness within the reach of most avid enthusiasts. The light weight composite material chassis is fog proof and waterproof and filled with Nitrogen gas to prevent internal fogging and for better thermal stability. The product comes with a table top tripod and soft case which allows you to carry the spotting scope and tripod just in one package.

K9 glass prisms with silver coating reflect great mount of lights to your eyes which will give you bright image.

Fully Multi-Coated lenses gives you great light transmission and bring bright images to your eyes.

Nitrogen Purging uses the inertia gas to purge moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability .

Waterproof to protects the binocular in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater

Rotating Ring allows you to rotate the scope around tripod supporting ring into the most comfortable and convenient angle for observation

*Argos 20-60x85 HD starting below $400.00*
Athlon designed the Argos family of spotting scopes with good optical quality and ease of use in mind. The Argos spotting scope features our wind band fully multi-coated lenses and porro prisms with phased coating. They bring great clarity and brightness within the reach of all enthusiasts. The light-weight composite chassis protected by rubber armor is fog proof, waterproof, and filled with nitrogen gas to prevent internal fogging and promote better thermal stability. The product comes with a specially designed soft case allowing you to mount the spotting scope on a tripod and use it with the soft case on it all the time.

Phase Coated Porro prisms reflect great mount of lights to your eyes which will give you bright image.

Advanced Fully Multi-Coated lenses bring you better light transmission to bring optimum brightness and true color across the entire light spectrum.

Nitrogen Purging uses the inertia gas to purge moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability.

Waterproof to protects the binocular in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater.

Rotating Ring allows you to rotate the scope around tripod supporting ring into the most comfortable and convenient angle for observation.

*Ares 15-45x65 UHD - Call for Special Pricing*
The Ares 15-45 family of spotting scopes were designed with advanced optical quality and ease of use in mind. Designed with bright, razor-sharp imagery and a rugged, weatherproof design, the Ares is ready for any condition. The interchangeable eyepiece allows you to swap the standard variable power eyepiece with a fixed 24 power eyepiece (sold separately) with a MIL ranging reticle in it for your long range shooting/tactical application. They have Extra-Low Dispersion glass lenses for color resolution and contrast, our AFMC (advance fully multi-coatings), and feature BaK4 prisms with the new ESP Dielectric Coating. They bring clarity and brightness within the reach of most enthusiasts. The tough full metal chassis is fog proof and waterproof and filled with Argon gas to prevent internal fogging and better thermal stability. The lenses are then treated externally with our XPL coating to withstand dirt, oil, and grime of constant use. Choose from three different models – each distinctly different in size so you have a scope tailor-made for your specific activity.

UHD Glass: Extra-low dispersion glass gives you an image with little or no chromatic fringe so the final result brings an ultimate clearest and sharpest image to your eyes

ESP Dielectric Coating is a multi layer prism coating that reflects over 99% of the light to your eyes bringing you a clear, bright image that displays accurate color reproduction.

Aluminum alloy chassis offers you the strength of a metal chassis and the life time durability.

XPL Coating: XPL Coating gives you an extra protection on the exterior lenses from dirt, oil and scratches

Bak-4 glass prisms reflect more light to your eyes thus will give you brighter and sharper image.

Advanced Fully Multi-Coated lenses bring you better light transmission to bring optimum brightness and true color across the entire light spectrum.

Argon Purging uses the inertia gas with bigger size molecules to purge any moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability .

Waterproof to protect the binocular in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater

Rotating Ring allows you to rotate the scope around tripod supporting ring into the most comfortable and convenient angle for observation

*Ares 20-60x85 G2 UHD - Best 20-60x under $1,000.00*
When details matter, look no further than the 20-60×85 Ares G2 UHD. Whether you are a birder looking for variances in plumage, or a precision shooter spotting impacts at 1,000 yards the extra-low dispersion glass provides vivid clarity and resolution in a full-size spotting scope. The Ares G2 20-60×85 features the ability to pair with an optional fixed 28x ranging reticle eyepiece.

Apochromatic lens system gives you the result of images which have greater contrast, sharpness and color definition

UHD Glass: Extra-Low Dispersion glass gives you an image with little or no chromatic fringe so the final result brings an ultimate clearest and sharpest image to your eyes

ESP Dielectric Coating is a multi layer prism coating that reflects over 99% of the light to your eyes bringing you a clear, bright image that displays accurate color reproduction.

Magnesium chassis give you the strength of a metal chassis while reducing the weight as much as 30%

XPL Coating gives you an extra protection on the exterior lenses from dirt, oil and scratches

Bak-4 glass prisms reflect more light to your eyes which will give you brighter and sharper image.

Advanced Fully Multi-Coated lenses gives you better light transmission to bring optimum brightness and true color across the entire light spectrum.

Argon Purging uses the inertia gas with bigger size molecules to purge any moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability .

Waterproof to protects the binocular in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater

Rotating Ring allows you to rotate the scope around tripod supporting ring into the most comfortable and convenient angle for observation

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug_  *If you would like to be featured on our Instagram and Facebook account, please tag us in your photos and videos (@gr8fuldoug_) --*

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

